

Magical Results and P=NP - saurabh
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2009/10/11/magical-results-and-pnp/

======
amichail
<http://www.maa.org/mathland/mathtrek_12_24_01.html>

~~~
harpastum
It would be helpful in the future if you explained links that you were
posting.

For those interested, this is another article about the Kruskal count magic
trick mentioned in the story.

